# Yello HM



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello,

I am planning buy Yellow HM, but it's just weak color. It like white/yellow HM.
So, if I feed Spirulina, he become Yellow HM ?
He also has cellophane his edge of fin. Is it same or become Yellow ?

Do you know how become ehance color ?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

norico said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning buy Yellow HM, but it's just weak color. It like white/yellow HM.
> So, if I feed Spirulina, he become Yellow HM ?
> ...


Genetics are weak, it's not a good yellow fish, shipping will stress the fish further and it will lose its color.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

polukoff said:


> Genetics are weak, it's not a good yellow fish, shipping will stress the fish further and it will lose its color.


Oh, Genetics are weak......
How not a good Yellow fish ?
You have beautiful Yellow Betta pic.

If I breeding, fry is not strong Yellow ?

Thank you very much,


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

norico said:


> Oh, Genetics are weak......
> How not a good Yellow fish ?
> You have beautiful Yellow Betta pic.
> 
> ...


Here is as link on how to breed yellow fish.

I wouldn't start with bad genetics, but if you wanted to try and improve the genetics of the fish you would breed it to a Non-Red (Yellow). Yellow fish come from red fish, but achieving a TRUE yellow color is very hard and little is known on how to do so. Getting yellow fish is not hard, getting a good yellow fish is very hard.


----------



## Jeri (Feb 8, 2013)

Polukoff, the yellow in your pic, is that one of yours? He's absolutely beautiful!!

I'm looking for, and hoping, and crossing my fingers, that I can eventually find a yellow, a pure white, and a solid black. That's my wish list!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a solid black and a yellow butterfly!


----------



## Jeri (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay,,now I do really have betta envy!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Jeri said:


> Polukoff, the yellow in your pic, is that one of yours? He's absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I'm looking for, and hoping, and crossing my fingers, that I can eventually find a yellow, a pure white, and a solid black. That's my wish list!


Yes, Yellow betta have been very difficult to breed, importing them has been a nightmare, very few red or yellow fish survive the shipment let alone have the strength to breed. Black fish are my strong suit, I have every variation I can think of and they do great importing.


----------



## Jeri (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, you'd only have to import to Florida lol! I'd love to see pics of the different blacks that you have. I'm not looking to get into breeding, just collecting for my own enjoyment. Oh, and I want a yellow like the one in your pic! I know, I don't want much! Lol!


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

polukoff said:


> Here is as link on how to breed yellow fish.
> 
> I wouldn't start with bad genetics, but if you wanted to try and improve the genetics of the fish you would breed it to a Non-Red (Yellow). Yellow fish come from red fish, but achieving a TRUE yellow color is very hard and little is known on how to do so. Getting yellow fish is not hard, getting a good yellow fish is very hard.


Thank you for tell me about link. I red them.
Yeah, I see what you mean.
Do you think this Yellow fish ?


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Jeri said:


> Polukoff, the yellow in your pic, is that one of yours? He's absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I'm looking for, and hoping, and crossing my fingers, that I can eventually find a yellow, a pure white, and a solid black. That's my wish list!


Yes, I think so !
Pulukoff has beautiful Yellow fish. I fall in love him.
I love Yellow, White and Black too.
I have White now. And I want to Yellow and Black this year.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

polukoff said:


> Yes.


Did you breeding him of your pic ?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

norico said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning buy Yellow HM, but it's just weak color. It like white/yellow HM.
> So, if I feed Spirulina, he become Yellow HM ?
> ...


Spirulin has color enhancer astaxin [sp] in it so tends to make red and orange look better. With the yellow.. if form is good then start there and breed for better color. Might try a cross to orange or a cambodian based red to get brighter color. It has been a while since I read how you get the yellows. Will see if I can dig up some more info for you.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> Spirulin has color enhancer astaxin [sp] in it so tends to make red and orange look better. With the yellow.. if form is good then start there and breed for better color. Might try a cross to orange or a cambodian based red to get brighter color. It has been a while since I read how you get the yellows. Will see if I can dig up some more info for you.


I see. Thank you for tell me about Spirulin.
I didn't find nice Yello now...
Yellow cross to orange or a cambodian based red ???
It isn't not Yellow ×　Yellow ?
You are so kind, I am looking forward to you again.

Thank you so much !


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

If you don't have good color then you need to improve it. Crossing two pale yellows will not bring in the additional color you need to make it deep and rich. I think you get that from orange. Trying to remember.. think you can get both yellow and oranges in same spawn.. and you improve the yellow coloring.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting article on yellow genetics:

*Taking the Mystery out of Yellow*


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> If you don't have good color then you need to improve it. Crossing two pale yellows will not bring in the additional color you need to make it deep and rich. I think you get that from orange. Trying to remember.. think you can get both yellow and oranges in same spawn.. and you improve the yellow coloring.


Okay, I'll try to improve it. I don't find good one now.
I'll buy Yellow and orange.
Thank you for your information !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Interesting article on yellow genetics:
> 
> *Taking the Mystery out of Yellow*


Yes, I red this article, it's amazing !

Thank you,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> If you don't have good color then you need to improve it. Crossing two pale yellows will not bring in the additional color you need to make it deep and rich. I think you get that from orange. Trying to remember.. think you can get both yellow and oranges in same spawn.. and you improve the yellow coloring.


I just thinking if I bought Yellow HM male and orange female, then breeding. I have many Yellow/Orange Dalmatian fishs ? 
What do you think ?

Thank you,


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

norico-san, you have good english being from nihongo. Are bettas popular there? Post pictures of your bettas! arigatou.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

GoodMorning said:


> norico-san, you have good english being from nihongo. Are bettas popular there? Post pictures of your bettas! arigatou.


Geeee, thank you.
Bettas not popular in Japan.
But every aqua shop sell them.
Okay, if I bought Yellow one, I'll post some pics !
Arigatou!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

norico said:


> Geeee, thank you.
> Bettas not popular in Japan.
> But every aqua shop sell them.
> Okay, if I bought Yellow one, I'll post some pics !
> Arigatou!


I know a few top notch breeders out of Japan that have nice stock, but excessive RT can be an issue with some of them.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

polukoff said:


> I know a few top notch breeders out of Japan that have nice stock, but excessive RT can be an issue with some of them.


I am sorry what is RT ?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

norico said:


> I am sorry what is RT ?


Rosetail (excessive branching on caudal fin).

Here is an example but when the fish are younger they look more like the second picture.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

polukoff said:


> Rosetail (excessive branching on caudal fin).
> 
> Here is an example but when the fish are younger they look more like the second picture.


Oh, no!
Thank you for teach me.
It looks like so different.
I understand that.

Thank you !


----------

